# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  كيف أتخلص من الكبر الذي سبب لي الكثير من البلاء ؟؟

## تألمت حتى تعلمت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

لا أعلم كيف أبدأ .. أسأل الله عز وجل أن يغفر لي ولكم ويطهر قلبي من كل سوء كبرا كان أو غيره 

اختكم تعاني من مشكلة الكبر والاغترار ولم اتدارك نفسي الا بعد ان فات الاوان .... وهل فعلا فات الاوان ؟ أم أن هناك فرصة لي من الله لاعود اليه فيقبلني ويرحمني 

منذ صغري والكل يحبني ويثني علي ولكم ان تتصوروا احدى استاذاتي غيرت اسمها وسمت نفسها باسمي

من الله سبحانه وتعالى علي بالذكاء وسرعة الفهم 

انعم علي بنعم كثيرة عشت طفولة مدللة في البيت والمدرسة 

ثم ابتلاني الله ببلاء شديد جعلني اشعر بالدونية بعد ان كنت شيئا كبيرا ، كنت لا اريد ان اخسر مكانتي والمشكلة انها دينية اذ اني كنت ملتزمة - استغفر الله العظيم -لم يمض شهرين من البلاء حتى فتح لي باب من الفرج ففرحت فرحا شديدا وللاسف الشديد لجهلي اسأت لمن ظننت انه اساء الي - بحكم مكانتي كما اسلفت - فأصبحت في بلاء اشد من السابق وتكبرت على الناس وشيئا فشيئا ظهر مني تصرفات كبر تجاه الناس برد الحق ان كان معهم - استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه - عانيت  سنوات من اضطراب في حياتي 

وقبل اقل من شهر بدأت أرى بصيص أمل بالعافية من الله سبحانه وتعالى فصرت اتلذذ العبادة واشعر بوجود الله معي وغناي به 
ولكن الحمد لله على كل حال ، خرجت مع اخي وزوجته للسوق فحضرت الصلاة فذهبنا الى المسجد فدخلت مع زوجته الى مصلى النساء كان عندي العذر الشرعي فبقيت في الصالة الخارجية وبعد الصلاة خرجنا للشارع وعلى الباب سترة المنيوم جزى الله من وضعها خيرا .. هنااا ما الذي حدث ؟
بالطبع فقدت كما اسلفت كل لذائذ الحياة لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات بسبب الاضطراب وقبل اقل من شهر بدأت اتحسن واستعيد تلك اللذة 
الذي حصل تلك اللحظة عند المسجد ، من شدة فرحي بحالي وانسي بالله قالت لي نفسي انتي عصيتي الله سابقا في هذا الحي وتكبرتي على عباد الله وعلى الحق ايضا فاسجدي لله تواضعا وتوبة وشكرا ، ولكن نفسي لم تستطع السجود حسبي الله لانني خارج المسجد فماذا ستقول زوجة اخي ماذا بها مجنونة ؟ تسجد خارج المسجد وفي الشارع ؟ وايضا لان بيني وبينها خلاف بسبب اهمالها للصلاة فتكبرت ان اسجد وتظن انني عاصية وانا المصلية بينما هي عكس ذلك ؟؟ استغفر الله العظيم فبقيت تلك اللحظة في صراااع شديد اعادني للاضطراب السابق وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

بعد هذا صرت اجد صعوبة في العيش فارى نفسي متكبرة في قرارة نفسي 
كنت انصح واتكلم واختلط والان احاول ان ابين العكس لعل الله ان يرحمني 

- كيف اتخلص من الكبر ؟ لأني اشعر اني اتكبر ليس على الناس فقط بل حتى على العظيم سبحانه وتعالى ..

- اعلم ان الله تواب رحيم ولكن ماذا عني وانا  رفضت السجود تلك اللحظة ؟؟ بل كثيرا ما يأتيني شعور انني يجب ان اسجد امام الناس لله تعالى - وانظروا حالهم ماذا سيقولون - فهل استجيب ؟ المشكلة انني اذا لم استجب اتعب .. وان استجبت فبعد تردد مخافة حديث الناس وبعده اقول ماذا استفدتي ترددتِ وتكبرتي على الله ان تسجدي له امام الناس 

هل اعامل نفسي بعكس الامور ؟؟ حتى النوافل هل اتركها ؟ هل افعل المحرم امام الناس لاني سابقا كنت اظهر لهم اني المبرأة الطاهرة .. واظهر لهم الصالحات ليس رياء ولكن ليقتدوا لافتقارهم للقدوة ؟؟

لي عودة ان شاء الله لاستكمال المشكلة

----------


## تألمت حتى تعلمت

- كنت اخطط قبل مدة ان اجمع العائلة - وهي كبيرة بارك الله - واعمل لهم محاضرة عن رمضان 
لكن الان لا استطيع اعيش صراع شديد بيني وبين نفسي احس انني اذا تكلمت فليس لله وانما لنفسي - اذ اني رفضت السجود لله - فلهذا احتاج وقت كل دقيقة لاقف اتذكر ان الله معي ويراني ويسمعني ويحاسبني ويجازيني على كلامي 
اذن كيف ستكون المحاضرة بهذا الشكل ..؟؟؟؟؟ وكيف سأكون أمام افراد العائلة والحال كذلك ؟؟؟؟ 

اخواني كيف اؤدب نفسي عمليا .. قلبي ولساني تواطآ على التوبة الى الله والندم الشديد لكن اذا سكنت نفسي اما اذا مشيت وتحركت وجلست وتكلمت فانا افقد هذا الامر ... ما الحال بارك الله فيكم ؟

----------


## تألمت حتى تعلمت

كنت اطلب العلم الشرعي
واذا سئلت في مسألة شرعية اجيب بما تعلمته فأقول " قال اهل العلم ... " 

وقبل اسبوع سألتني قريبتي عن مسألة القصر في السفر ، فرددت عليها .. 

هل اذا سكت اكون ممن قال فيهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " من كتم علما .... "

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

اللهم ارزقنا التواضع و الذل اليك.
الانسان اذا تمعن في نفسه وضعفها يدرك قيمته الحقيقية، فاذا تأمل الانسان من ماهو مكون من أجهزة و أعضاء ، وكيف كان بدأ خلقه ثم كيف تطور و أصبح خلقا آخر ، و كيف اذا أصابه أو دخل في جسمه مخلوق صغير جدا وهو المكروب أو الفيروس اختل توازنه و  نظام جسمه و ربما كان على شرف الهلاك و الموت ، اذا تأمل هذا كله حينئذ يصيبه عجب من كيف يخطر بباله أن يتكبر على الناس وليس حتى الاقدام على فعل التكبر. 
ولا تتركي الشيطان يستغل فرصة حالتك فيوسوس لك أنك ان لم تسجدي في ذلك المكان فأنت مازلت تعانين من التكبر و الكبر على الناس ، فهذه أظنها مجرد وساوس و الله أعلم.

----------


## البازي

> من شدة فرحي بحالي وانسي بالله قالت لي نفسي انتي عصيتي الله سابقا في هذا  الحي وتكبرتي على عباد الله وعلى الحق ايضا فاسجدي لله تواضعا وتوبة وشكرا ،  ولكن نفسي لم تستطع السجود حسبي الله لانني خارج المسجد فماذا ستقول زوجة  اخي ماذا بها مجنونة ؟ تسجد خارج المسجد وفي الشارع ؟ وايضا لان بيني  وبينها خلاف بسبب اهمالها للصلاة فتكبرت ان اسجد وتظن انني عاصية وانا  المصلية بينما هي عكس ذلك ؟؟ استغفر الله العظيم فبقيت تلك اللحظة في  صراااع شديد اعادني للاضطراب السابق وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله: _ترك العمل_ من _أجل الناس رياء_، والعمل من _أجل الناس_ شرك،
والإخلاص أن يعافيك الله منهما.

أظن أن مشكلتك هي الوسوسة وتجدين في ما يلي ما يفيدك إن شاء الله:
قال أحمد بن أبي الحواري : شكوت إلى أبي سليمان الداراني الوسواس، فقال: إذا أردت أن
ينقطع عنك، فأيَّ وقتٍ أحسستَ به فافرحْ، فإنك إذا فرحْتَ به انقطع عنك، لأنه ليس شيء
أبغض إلى الشيطان من سرور المؤمن، وإن اغتممت به زادك .
وهذا مما يؤيد ما قاله بعض الأئمة: إن الوسواس إنما يُبتلى به منْ كَمُل إيمانُه، فإن اللص
لا يقصد بيتا خربا.

ولا أنسى التساؤل-استفهاما لا إنكارا- عن مسألة سجود المرأة في الشارع حيث يمكن
أن يراها الرجال الأجانب؟؟...
لا أعلم  أجائز ذلك أم غير جائز.

----------


## شموخ الشامخ

أخيتي حفظك الله ورعالك 

مشكلت: - والله أعلم - بمرض الوسواس ويدخله من طريق الكبر

فأستعيذي بالله وعالجي نفسك طبيا وقبلها شرعيا بالرقية والدعاء والإستغفار والإكثار من الصدقات 

وشفاك الله وكل مبتلى ...

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

اختي انا ادلك على عيادة متخصص في الامراض القلبية: الكبر, الوسواس, حب الدنيا ..الخ
اسمها عيادة شهر رمـضـان, ومن حظك انها سوف تفتح ابوابها على الدنيا بعد ايام 
فما عليك سوى الاجتهاد بالدعاء خلال شهر رمضان وخاصة في قيام الليل وقبل الافطار

----------


## الوايلي

اختي الكريمة اقرئي بتمعن ولا تتمادي في وساوس الشيطان ود الشيطان لو ظفر منك

ذكروا عن عمر بن الخطاب t أنه صعد المنبر يومًا فقال: « إني كنت أرعي الغنم لبني فلان علي قراريط وكنت كذا وكذا ، ثم بكي ونزل فقال له عبدالرحمن بن عوف: ما زدت علي أن أذريت لنفسك ، قال: إن نفسي حدثتني بالخلافة فأردت أن أؤدبها » ، قال: أنك أمير المؤمنين والكل رهن إشارتك وقولك في الناس ماضٍ فأراد أن يؤدبها فذكر الأيام الخوالي .
ثمرة تواضع عمر بن الخطاب في آخر حياته:وقد أثمر هذا التواضع في آخر حياة عمر كما في صحيح البخاري لما طُعن عمر بن الخطاب t أرسل عبدالله بن عمر ابنه فقال: « اذهب إلي أم المؤمنين عائشة فقل لها: عمر ولا تقل لها: أمير المؤمنين فإني لست اليوم للمؤمنين بأمير» .
يحتاج الإنسان وهو قادم علي الله أن يتخفف من هذه النياشين: إنها لن تغني عنه من الله شيئا ، يحتاج المرء أن يلقي الله ذليلًا لعل الله U أن يرحمه في بعض طرق هذا الحديث أن عمر بن الخطاب قال لابنه: «ضع خدي علي الأرض لعل الله أن ينظر لي » ، ولا ينظر إليه إلا إذا بلغ قمة الذل ، كما فعل الواثق بن المأمون وكان أمير المؤمنين فلما أدركته المنية قال: (ارفعوا هذه الفرش ، فرفعوها ، قال: أنزلوني علي الأرض ، فأنزلوه علي الأرض فصاح: يا من لا يزول ملكه ارحم من زال ملكه) ، فَقَمن أن يستجاب لمثله إذا لقي الله U ذليلًا متخففًا من هذه الألقاب التي أخذها في الدنيا .
فانتفع بها عمر t وقمن لمثله أن ينتفع « لا تقل لها: أمير المؤمنين يقول: كذا وكذا ، فإني لست اليوم للمؤمنين بأمير» ، فلما ذهب عبدالله بن عمر ورجع قالوا: ها هو عبدالله بن عمر جاء قال: « أقعدوني ، ماذا عندك يا عبدالله ، قال: الذي تحب يا أمير المؤمنين ، قال: الحمد لله ما كان شيء أهم إلي من ذلك » ، أنه يدفن مع صاحبيه جمعهما الحب في الدنيا فأراد أن يدفن معهما .
من سلسلة الوصايا قبل المنايا للشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> اختي انا ادلك على عيادة متخصص في الامراض القلبية: الكبر, الوسواس, حب الدنيا ..الخ
> اسمها عيادة شهر رمـضـان, ومن حظك انها سوف تفتح ابوابها على الدنيا بعد ايام 
> فما عليك سوى الاجتهاد بالدعاء خلال شهر رمضان وخاصة في قيام الليل وقبل الافطار



 جميلة جدا هذه يا أستاذنا ؛
كلنا نحتاج هذه العيادة العظيمة النفع المجانية !
رفع الله قدرك !

----------


## تألمت حتى تعلمت

ابشركم اخواني انني شفيت تماما ولله الحمد والمنة 
جزاكم الله عني كل خير

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

اقرئي كتاب / مختصر منهاج القاصدين  و السير و الأخلاق / ابن حزم  و الفوائد ابن القيم
لا تنسي دعاء
أمسيَنا وأمسى المُلكُ لِلهِ ، والحمدُ لله، ولا إله إلا اللهُ وحدَهُ لا شريكَ له، لَهُ المُلكُ ، ولَهُ الحَمدُ ، وهو على كلِّ شيءٍ قَديرٌ ، رَبِّ أَسأَلُكَ خَيْرَ مَا في هذه اللَّيلةِ ، وَخَيرَ ما بَعدَهَا ، وأَعوذُ بِكَ من شَرِّ ما في هذه الليَّلَةِ ، وشَرِّ ما بعدَها ، ربِ أعوذُ بِكَ من الكسَلِ ، وسوءِ الكِبَرِ ، ربِّ أعوذُ بكَ من عذابٍ في النارِ ، وعذابٍ في القَبرِ ، وإذا أصبحَ قالَ ذلكَ أيضا : أصبحنَا ، وأصبَحَ المُلْكُ لِلهِ ، والحمدُ [لِلهِ] - وفي روايةٍ - : مِنَ الكَسَلِ ، والهرَمِ ، وسوءِ الكِبَرِ ، وفِتْنَةِ الدُّنيا ، وعذابِ القبرِ».هذه رواية مسلم ،

----------

